# Best workout songs



## missdaisy (24 Feb 2010)

I've done a quick search on this but don't see anything!

I'm downloading songs at the moment for my ipod for working out and running and I was wondering does anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Caveat (24 Feb 2010)

Answering as a music lover, rather than a fitness person, off the top of my head:

Talking Heads - Road to Nowhere (when it gets going)

Franz Ferdinand - Take me Out (ditto)

AC DC - You Shook me all night long

David Bowie - Fashion

Duran Duran - Girls on Film

All prominent rhythms, not too fast (brisk walking pace maybe?) and most importantly, good songs


----------



## burger1979 (24 Feb 2010)

AC/DC - Thunder


----------



## fobs (24 Feb 2010)

50 cent - in da club! find this great to run to!
sugababes - round round
footloose
micheal jackson - wanna be starting something
Killers - a lot of their tracks are good for running to.


----------



## JJ1982 (24 Feb 2010)

Are you a beginner runner or a seasoned one? If you are a beginner, or if you run about 5k in a session, there are free Podcasts on the couch to 5k programme available online in MP3 and ipod format that gives you exact times for running and walking alternates.


----------



## missdaisy (24 Feb 2010)

Great suggestions, thanks!

JJ1982, I'm a beginner runner! Only running about 3k at the moment. That's a great suggestion, I'll look into that aswell!


----------



## JJ1982 (24 Feb 2010)

Here is the MP3 link for the Podcasts
http://www.ullreys.com/robert/Podcasts/page6/page6.html


----------



## MandaC (24 Feb 2010)

Guns n Roses, some of Pink's stuff.....Stereophonics -The One.

Agree about AC/DC....although I am not a fan of some of the dancy stuff.....it is good for running.

Good mix on this....love anything high energy and 80's
http://www.play.com/Music/CD/4-/10500376/101-Running-Songs/Product.html


----------



## Capt. Beaky (25 Feb 2010)

KC and The Sunshine Band "That's The Way I Like It"
Donna Summer ............... "I Feel Love"
Clancy Brothers ..............."The Rocky Road To Dublin" 
Chuck Berry ................... "Johnny B Goode"
Chicago ........................ "Gotta Get You Into My Life"


----------



## Ciaraella (25 Feb 2010)

I'm not really into dance music but always found it great in the gym, 

David Guetta - love don't let me go
Delirium - Silence
Most Basement Jaxx stuff

Also for some reason the sugababes song 'about you now' always makes me pick up the pace!


----------



## S.L.F (25 Feb 2010)

Def Lepards Hysteria is good to run to as well


----------



## Kine (25 Feb 2010)

Anything with a beat.

Which will be most rock bands. AC/DC are great, as are Metallica, GnR etc.

Depends what your tastes are.

Prodigy's stuff is surprisingly good too


----------



## missdaisy (25 Feb 2010)

Hi Kine, I actually downloaded one or two Prodigy and Chemical Brothers songs as they came up in a google search I did for running songs. I didn't think I was a fan but they are good for the beat and the running!


----------



## michaelm (25 Feb 2010)

Safety Dance perchance?


----------



## Caveat (25 Feb 2010)

Actually a good one I'd say - and a great forgotten underrated track to boot!


----------



## Capt. Beaky (25 Feb 2010)

Kine said:


> Prodigy's stuff is surprisingly good too


Yeh! Just pretend that Kieth is out of his mind and chasing you as you use the treadmill. That should concentrate the mind and make the steps quicken


----------



## Niall M (26 Feb 2010)

I go spinning a couple of times a week, some of the songs uses are below:

Garth Brooks - aint going down till the sun comes up.
Greenday - saints are coming 
Mundy - July
Black Eyes Pies - I got a feeling


----------



## daithi (26 Feb 2010)

Here's a few of my suggestions..

Bring it back-Moloko
My Sharona- The Knack
Elevation U2
Murder on the dancefloor-Sophie Ellis Bextor-I know, cheesy beyond belief,but it works for me!
Breathe-The Prodigy
It's not my fault-Blink
Mr Brightside-The Killers
Chelsea Dagger-The Fratellis
Sabotage- Beastie Boys
Ray of Light-Madonna
And finally, Mrs Daithi swears by Sing Hallelujah! by Dr Alban...

daithi


----------



## MandaC (27 Feb 2010)

daithi said:


> Here's a few of my suggestions..
> 
> Bring it back-Moloko
> My Sharona- The Knack
> ...



Mr. Brightside....good running track.....but have to agree with Mrs. Daithi Sing Hallelujah - best one ever


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Feb 2010)

Kine said:


> Anything with a beat.


 [broken link removed]
[broken link removed]


----------



## Noor77 (1 Mar 2010)

fobs said:


> 50 cent - in da club! find this great to run to!


 
I'm no runner but I put this song on to motivate myself doing the housework  It works a treat! Makes me wash dishes like a duracell bunny!


----------



## Chocks away (2 Mar 2010)

Abba's Greatest Hits or anything from Riverdance.


----------



## VOR (3 Mar 2010)

J Zay - Hard knock life
Led Zep - Kashmir
The Who - Baba Riley
most stuff by Rage against the Machine, Black Sabbath and AC/DC

Oh and Blink 182 are great for running.


----------



## Caveat (3 Mar 2010)

VOR said:


> Led Zep - Kashmir


 
Really? Are you a bit on the lazy side or something? 

I mean great song obviously, but not exactly motivational in tempo I would have thought


----------



## VOR (3 Mar 2010)

Caveat said:


> Really? Are you a bit on the lazy side or something?
> 
> I mean great song obviously, but not exactly motivational in tempo I would have thought


 
I find it great for the punch bag. You just speed up and down with it and move to left and right with the tempo.


----------

